# Is Midge a Mitch?



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

I have had a White Homer since late summer, she lives alone but in a room with other doves and a Birmingham Roller; I named her Midge. I thought she was a female because she didn't 'voo' much or really do any boyish behavior. Well recently she has been very vocal making a big fuss. The other day I witnessed her dance around the cage puffing up dragging her fanned out tail feathers - similar the behavior I have seen in courting male street pigeons. 

Does that mean she is a he?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

It sure sounds like it, try using a mirror and see if he does the same dance.
Dave


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

ooooh, will he puff up and try to fight himself? 
Is there anything to do with the white-ness of the nostril?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I dont think he will try to fight they just show off. The nostril thing I haven't a clue.
Dave


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

By brother had a boy budgie that would box with himself in the mirror - it was so cute, he would push the mirror around so much the bell would fall off it daily! 
- lol silly bird.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeannine,

are you referring to the wattle? That would be the white flesh at the base of the beak. 

The whiteness if from bloom. Bloom is a natural protectant that the pigeons produce. A white wattle indicates that a bird is in good health. If the wattle starts to get less white keep your eye on the bird and look for any other signs of illness. 

Keep in mind that after a bath or drinking the wattle may be less white as it washes off.

From what you describe you have a nice, healthy, male homer that wants a mate.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, the nostrils = wattle, good to know, now I don't need to call it the nose thing! lol - Yes they (Homer and Roller) have very white wattles...the doves don't have wattles. 

The dance is a boy only thing? why has it been 6 month before acting like a boy? I have had the doves in a cage next to the Homer (2years old, banded) raise clutches and the pigeon didn't do anything. Is he reacting to the other birds around going through puberty? My Roller has not made much of a sound since I got her/him. He is about 4years (banded) old.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

He hit sexual maturity. Looking to "sow his oats" like any hot blooded male of his age. Now that the daylight is returning in the northern hemisphere his body is screaming "gotta find a WOMAN!" Any guy reading this will understand. Sorry ladies. 

I have never seen any of my hens do the wing drag. Several of my hens think they are cocks based on the way they beat their mate into submission.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

being a girl, I shouldn't laugh...but hahaha!
I was thinking it had something to do with day light, or lack there of.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I have a hen (for sure .. she lays eggs) that exhibits very, very male behavior with vocalizations and spinning and tail fanning and dragging. She is a real pistol!

Terry


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

So is the final factor laying eggs? I may never know what to name them!








Midge/Mitch is the white Homer, and I have yet to name the Yellow Roller.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

As my local old timer says: If it lays eggs it is a hen. If it doesn't lay eggs it might be a hen. 

He's a smart guy.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Jaysen said:


> He hit sexual maturity. Looking to "sow his oats" like any hot blooded male of his age. Now that the daylight is returning in the northern hemisphere his body is screaming "gotta find a WOMAN!" Any guy reading this will understand. Sorry ladies.
> 
> I have never seen any of my hens do the wing drag. Several of my hens think they are cocks based on the way they beat their mate into submission.


LOL... My hen definately sets the rules in her household. I kindof feel sorry for Kiko (the male) when she is letting him have it (he loses lots of feathers when she's not happy)


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

VIDEO: Mitch in action...


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

TAWhatley said:


> I have a hen (for sure .. she lays eggs) that exhibits very, very male behavior with vocalizations and spinning and tail fanning and dragging. She is a real pistol!


Yep, Ollie routinely crows, dances, drags and bows to me and she's still the one laying the eggs (I'm NOT doing it!).


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

hahaha! well I've just been calling her/him Pidgie-pie! -lol








He has been a super seed cleaner upper, and has been spending a lot of time out of his cage.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

My big Pidgie-pie seems to like the cats better than me!!!! - lol. S/he will lay down all 'pancaked' with wings tucked happy as a clam just a few feet away from the cats (who totally ignore her) but if I get close s/he gets all cranky. 
The Roller is reacting a little bit to Midge/Mitch's courting voos, but only a little voot.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Hahaha!!! guess what?!?! Mitch just laid an egg!!! 
She is going back to being called Midge.

Wow pigeon eggs are huge! I don't think there is any chance of it being fertile, as she has been the only pigeon around since I acquired her last summer...


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, that's too funny!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well Midge it is... wonder what got her into laying mode..is there a dove boy near by she has taken a liking too?


----------



## Microcat (Nov 22, 2010)

Too funny about Mitch laying an egg. Looks like she's just a butch female. haha





Jaysen said:


> Jeannine,
> 
> are you referring to the wattle? That would be the white flesh at the base of the beak.


Wanted to comment on the above quote tho. Maybe someone can educate me. The fleshy white part I would call a Cere, not a wattle. To me, a wattle is the flesh that drapes; usually from either side (as in poultry) or the foldy type skin of a Carrier....??


----------



## hankabus (Dec 3, 2009)

Jeannine said:


> Hahaha!!! guess what?!?! Mitch just laid an egg!!!
> She is going back to being called Midge.
> 
> Wow pigeon eggs are huge! I don't think there is any chance of it being fertile, as she has been the only pigeon around since I acquired her last summer...


that is something.. I was going to comment and say somthing like ( with my limited knowledge I would say Midge was a Mitch...)after seeing the video. I didnt know females would tail drag. 

Hank


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Jeannine said:


> Hahaha!!! guess what?!?! Mitch just laid an egg!!!
> She is going back to being called Midge.
> 
> Wow pigeon eggs are huge! I don't think there is any chance of it being fertile, as she has been the only pigeon around since I acquired her last summer...



That's funny!  What about the Roller...did Midge pair up with him???

Dawn


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Midge has set up her nest in the corner of the pan under the cage with the two boy doves and the Roller.

I had the Roller out to fly and the Homer chased him around and was being mean, so s/he went back to the cage with the doves. No pigeon frisky business.
Roller may also be a female, she dosn't make much of a fuss - no prancing about like a boy...but then again I have a girl that acted like a boy. - lol


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

This was a very cool read - I am in the process of working out if Podgy is a boy or girl - after seeing your video I decided "yep, he's a boy" (meaning Podgy) then you found Midge had laid an egg! SO funny! I guess I am going to keep waiting for that elusive egg. S/he has started taking bright pink 'post it' notes to the nest box. S/he has adopted a cat jingle ball as an egg and sits on it for ages. Well, the waiting will continue - as the wise old timer said......


> "If it lays eggs it is a hen. If it doesn't lay eggs it might be a hen.


 
Dana


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

The Pigeons have been living together for about a week (since I moved doves out to The Dove Shack). No more free flying Midge, no more poop on my fish tank! 

Three eggs in the basket = 2 hens :|
I'm kinda sad because I would have liked to have had white homer/yellow roller babies.
Now I need a girly name for The Roller.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jeannine said:


> The Pigeons have been living together for about a week (since I moved doves out to The Dove Shack). No more free flying Midge, no more poop on my fish tank!
> 
> Three eggs in the basket = 2 hens :|
> I'm kinda sad because I would have liked to have had white homer/yellow roller babies.
> Now I need a girly name for The Roller.


you might want to wait and candle the eggs.. sometimes it is possible for a hen to lay three... if you got a fourth..I would say yes two hens.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

hummmmmm....well Midge has been laying eggs, I removed 2 sets. When I put her in with The Roller more eggs were laid. While living with the male doves The Roller never laid any eggs.
The fourth egg has not arrived...yet...Roller has not been named...

I'll be candlelighting eggs tonight!


----------

